# Drilling tanks



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone in london interested in drilling a Water Change tank for me? I had a cheap 25g tank drilled with two holes, one for a RODI line and float valve so approx 1/2" and then a 2" I believe for a bulkhead to make a pipe to feed the sump with the fresh salt water.

If anyone does this or knows where it can be done please let me know

Dwayne


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I think your local big als would do it. They do charge a fair bit though, gl


----------

